
Cookie tracking: How Facebook could be worth $100 billion? - nickb
http://venturebeat.com/2007/10/29/cookie-tracking-how-facebook-could-be-worth-100-billion/
======
samwise
I working on my own article. How Facebook could be worth 20 Trillion dollars.

------
paulgb
I'm surprised the article doesn't mention the backlash that would ensue.
Privacy groups would just love this. As we saw with GMail, people hate their
personal information used for targeted advertising. Weather or not it would be
rational is irrelevant.

In fact, I think targeted advertising can be win-win if it is done right.
GMail does it right, and Facebook is getting better.

And a $100 billion valuation? I don't claim to know much about valuations, but
this can't be serious.

~~~
aston
This is basically what DoubleClick was doing when all of the cookie backlash
happened the first time. Maybe Facebook's good image'll help them past the PR
nightmare.

~~~
Prabaker
I don't think Facebook has had a good image recently, e.g. over valuation has
made them a mockery; privacy concerns relating to the disclosure of personnel
information to third parties; the fact that they don't actually delete your
profile when you leave and Facebook personnel willfully looking at peoples
profiles for entertainment. I feel a backlash coming on already.

Also, most of my profile is made up anyway. I have put cereals as one of my
interests; I can't wait to receive 'contextual' cereal ads!

~~~
ereldon
Okay, so I admit the headline was a bit silly. But some people are going
around saying that targeted ads and such will make Facebook worth that much
and its something worth looking at.

How would you have valued Google before Adsense and Adwords proved themselves?

~~~
aston
They were still the sickest search engine at a time when search was the
biggest money maker on the web. Also, people have a bad memory about Google,
but they didn't IPO until they were _making_ a billion dollars.

------
codeslinger
Ok, Facebook is not worth $15 billion. Its not even worth $500 million. I want
this meme to end now.

